# XBox 360 EA Active Workout Group



## cajunbabe

I was thinking about creating a group just for BnB users. Any ladies out there who use this?


----------



## lost-mum

i use the WII Fit which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## cajunbabe

True, but you can't be in a workout group together if you have different platforms. It sucks.


----------



## angelic_one

Ooooh! I have this! I love it!

I'll defo join..although I don't know how it works and I also haven't got a gold account...although I can easily get one if it's needed! :)

I tend to do short intense workouts...I find it really brilliant for squeezing in exercise around my 3 month old...she'll happily just watch me in fascination for 30 minutes!


----------



## cajunbabe

angelic_one said:


> Ooooh! I have this! I love it!
> 
> I'll defo join..although I don't know how it works and I also haven't got a gold account...although I can easily get one if it's needed! :)
> 
> I tend to do short intense workouts...I find it really brilliant for squeezing in exercise around my 3 month old...she'll happily just watch me in fascination for 30 minutes!

I don't think you need a gold membership. You just add the workout group on the EA Active homepage. I'll make one for BnB next time I get on. I haven't been working out much as I just fell pregnant and I'm so tired I can't do much but sleep and work.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont have this game.

Is it kinect one or not?


----------



## angelic_one

It's on the kinect yeah. It's more pricey than other games but comes with a heartrate monitor. I've found it dead good, I feel like I get a proper work out and can really feel it! :)


----------



## cajunbabe

Yea, it's definitely the best workout game. I had the first one for Wii and it helped me to lose 25 pounds. I bought this one in hopes of losing about 15 pounds, but didn't have it long enough.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Is this thread about kinect one? I've got your shape its not challenging enough but good enough for session. With weights.
Best workout game imo is biggest loser.


----------



## cajunbabe

I haven't tried Biggest Loser yet. Yea, this is the Kinect.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

there circuit training and strength training helped me lose 75lb ill check prices for that kinect or trade in ur shape for it :)


----------

